# دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

_*بسم ربنا يسوع


اللهم املأ بطوننا بالطبيخ وارحمنا من الجغرافيا والتاريخ


اللهم ضيع دفتر العلامات من المعلمين والمعلمات



الله اكبر كبيرا دخلت الامتحان بلا تحضيرا



فكان السؤال الأول كبيرا



والسؤال الثاني ليسله حلا ولا تفسيرا



والسؤال الثالث كاد عقلي أن يطيرا



اللهم قرب ورقة الجار منا وابعد نظر الأستاذ عنا




خذ الصفر ولا تبالي إن الصفر من شيمالر جالي



اللهم عذب معلم الرياضيات واحصره في غرفة العمليات



اللهم عذب معلم الجغرافيا لانه كان من شلة مافيا




اللهم عذب معلم التاريخ وارسله الى كوكب المريخ




اللهمعذب معلم العلوم واحصره بين الفك والبلعوم




اللهم اطلق قنبلة ذرية واجعلها فرصة ابدية 


أميــــــــــــــــن *_​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هاعمل برنت اسكرين 
و اعلقه على باب اللجنة اللى بتمتحنى فيها 
اى خدمة يا عسل
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## eman88 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

هههههههههههههههه هاي احلى شي منعرفها من زمان بس جمل تاني وطول بش شكرا كثيرر


----------



## assyrian girl (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

hehehe very nice


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هاعمل برنت اسكرين
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا وانا مستنية 
شكرا لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*



eman88 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه هاي احلى شي منعرفها من زمان بس جمل تاني وطول بش شكرا كثيرر



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*



assyrian girl قال:


> hehehe very nice



_*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دعاء مالوش حل 
ههههههههههههههههه
مرسى ياباشا على الموضوع الجامد ده ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

آميييييييييييييين​


----------



## Ramzi (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

امين


----------



## wawa_smsm (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو أوى الدعاء ده ياعفريتة .. بجد تحفه
دعاء مستجاب انشاء الله .. وربنا معاكى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*



kokoman قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دعاء مالوش حل
> ههههههههههههههههه
> مرسى ياباشا على الموضوع الجامد ده ​*



اى خدمة يا كوكو 
بس فين أمين مشفتهاش يعنى 
ده احنا غلاااااااااابة  ههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا جميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

ميرسى لمرورك يافراشة ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

ميرسى لمرورك يارمزى ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو أوى الدعاء ده ياعفريتة .. بجد تحفه
> دعاء مستجاب انشاء الله .. وربنا معاكى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه
يابنى انت مالك بالدعوات دى 
انت واحد خلصت خلاااااااااااااااااااص :cry2:
الحاجات دى لينا احنا الغلابة هههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا باشا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

*وادى امين اهه ياستى علشان ماتزعليش 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اميــــــــــن​*


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

جميييل يامرموووووووورة

الله ينووووووور
فيين المدرسين يدخلوا يشوفوا
بيتقال عليهم ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

شدوا حيلكوا فى الامتحانات يا حلووووووين
ربنا معاكووووووا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*



twety قال:


> جميييل يامرموووووووورة
> 
> الله ينووووووور
> فيين المدرسين يدخلوا يشوفوا
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
ايوة ياتووويتى ادعلينا كمان وكمااااااان 
شكرا لمرورك ياقمر وكل سنة وانتى طيبة ​


----------



## mero_engel (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

*الله هما قوي ايمانك يا اخت مرمر*
*واستحب منها يارب *
*هما غلابه وقرب ورقه الجيران منهم*
*ربنا معاكوا يا قمر بجد ويقويكو في الامتحانات *
*امين*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

أميــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا اخت ميرو 
تقبل منا ومنكم ههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## gift (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

ههههههههه


----------



## mena2222 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

*اللهم قرب ورقة الجار منا وابعد نظر الأستاذ عنا 

اااااااااااااااااااااااامين *


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

*امين يا بنتى
بس مجبتيش سيرة الدكاترة بتوعى لييييييييييييييييييه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*



gift قال:


> ههههههههه




ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*



mena2222 قال:


> *اللهم قرب ورقة الجار منا وابعد نظر الأستاذ عنا
> 
> اااااااااااااااااااااااامين *



هههههههههههههههه
أيوة يا مينا ياخوياااااااااا
ادعيى كمان وكمان خالى ربنا يسهل لنا 
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*



جيلان قال:


> *امين يا بنتى
> بس مجبتيش سيرة الدكاترة بتوعى لييييييييييييييييييه*



هههههههههههههه
ماشى المرة اللى جايه 
ميرسى لمرورك يابت ونورتى ​


----------



## rose24 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

*حلوووووووة شكرا مرمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

ميرسى لمرورك يا روز ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر  ​


----------



## تونى 2010 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

*دعوات مستجابه ان شاء الله يامرمر وبالنجاح والتوفيق*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

يسمع منك ياتونى يارب 
ميرسى للمرور ياجميل ونورت ​


----------



## كاكا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

شكرااااااااااااا جميل جدااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دعاء خاص بالطالبة بمناسبة الامتحانات*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا كاكا ونورت الموضوع يا جميل*​


----------

